# W: Orks H: Paypal



## dpavlov3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey, I am looking for some orks to finish my army, here is the list of what I need

Big Mek w/ KFF
Snikrot
Lootas
Battlewagons

Please send me some pics with prices


----------

